# Want to Book an Offshore 7/3,4,5, or 6



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, my husband and I were planning on going out of town but had to cancel the trip, I would like to surprise him by taking him offshore and perhaps one other person. If you or anyone you know is available please let me know so we can confirm and book immediately. Our best places to go out of would be Galveston or Freeport but I'm open to suggestions.

This would mean the world to both of us to get out on the water and do some deep water fishing!!

Thanks so much!

Britt


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

The Deep Sea Roundup is that weekend in Port Aransas. Busy weekend. We are open the next week, 7/7 through 7/9, if Port Aransas works for you.


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

PM was sent, I haven't heard back from you. Did you get your PM?


----------



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sorry!*

I'm sorry, I didn't get the PM from you! Can you send it again?


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, another PM sent. Don't worry we will figure this out.


----------



## pathfinder1 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Have an opening for July 6*

Hello BrittLeaE,

My name is Capt. Chris Farley with Reel Satisfaction Charters and I just had a cancellation for July 6. If interested give me a call 979-373-8003 or979-373-8307.

You can go to my website and take a look. I will be happy to accommodate you and your party.

Thanks,
Capt. Chris
Reel Satisfaction Charters
www.freeportsportfishing.cpm


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

check with Capt. David Smith as well. I think he has some openings out of freeport during that time. www.davidsdeepseacharters.com 979-297-4410


----------

